# Lazy Eye



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

We just got our lil puppy today and have been playing with him nonstop. We noticed that one of his eyes is lazy. Is this normal for pups? He's 9 weeks old.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of Jack


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you see his right eye is lazy? Is that normal? We love him, but just want to know if this is something he will grow out of.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I would take him to a vet and possibly a neurologist....a nystagmus (wandering eye) is not normal and can be a sign of problems. 9 weeks is awfully young for a new puppy, most maltese breeders wait until 12 weeks. I hope this is nothing serious, congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG! I'm scared that he's not ok! We're taking him to the vet for his next round of shots. 

Do you know if pups grow out of this?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't mean to alarm you. I don't know a whole lot about it, just what I dealt with awhile ago, which was neurological. Others on the forum will know more. However, it is cause for concern and you should check your health guarantee with your breeder. What does your breeder say about it? I would go to the vet as soon as possible, even if its not for shots. He should be checked out to ensure your health guarantee.......


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations on your new puppy!
I don't know if I have the term right, but it may just be "wall-eye", where the white of one or both eyes shows sometimes. Tchelsi had this when she was a baby puppy. She grew out of it, but every once in awhile you can see a bit of white in her photos. Tatumn is the same way, and I've seen it so often in other Malts (the little bit of white showing), that I think it's pretty common. BUT you've looked at his eye in person ... if it's really acting like a lazy eye (and not just the white showing sometimes), then I agree that you should get it checked out. And if it was me, if I couldn't determine which it was, I would have it checked out. I hope this helps.

Here's a photo of Tchelsi as a puppy:

[attachment=46106:11111tchelsibaby.jpg]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Especially being just one eye, I would see a vet soon and maybe a neuro consult as Tami suggested. My little neuro case has one "crazy eye" as we call it. The name of that condition is lateral strabismus. In Soda's case it goes along with some a pretty nasty pain syndrome and gait problems. I hope it is nothing serious with your boy, but definitely get it checked out ASAP.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

We are taking little Jack to the vet tomorrow morning. According to the Health Guarantee, we need to visit a vet within 48hrs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JackStraw @ Dec 29 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695018


> We are taking little Jack to the vet tomorrow morning. According to the Health Guarantee, we need to visit a vet within 48hrs.[/B]


Oh, dear. That's not much of a health guarantee. There isn't any protection from genetic conditions? Most reputable breeders give a health guarantee that covers at least the first year. There is no way you can have the puppy seen by a neurologist, have a bile acids test (for liver disease), etc. within the first few days.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

It's a year long guarantee, but from what I've read, we need to go to the vet within 48hrs to be able to get a refund from the breeder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JackStraw @ Dec 29 2008, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695025


> It's a year long guarantee, but from what I've read, we need to go to the vet within 48hrs to be able to get a refund from the breeder.[/B]


What state do you live in? Many states have "puppy lemon laws" that protect you for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

LadysMom,

First and foremost, THANK you so much for your help! We live in NC. I posted the guarantee on the other thread I started.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 1, 2008)

My Brewster had this too... Not as prevalent though. I was concerned of neurological problem, but the vet assured me that I should not worry. Since then I have seen improvement and rarely notice it. I have heard the condition is common with Maltese


----------

